# Simple Banana Nut Bread



## jkath (Mar 5, 2006)

I found this recipe a couple of weeks ago, and made it, and was actually impressed with it's taste. My kids asked for it again, so I thought I'd share it here too. Warning - this is so easy, you may have time to do a load of laundry too!

Simple Banana Nut Bread

1 box yellow cake mix
2 small pkg instant pudding** (or 1 if you don't have 2 on hand)
2-3 super ripe bananas (depending on size)
1 cup chopped pecans
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup veg oil
4 eggs
Apple/Pumpkin Pie Spice (1 Tbsp or so)

Preheat to 350 degrees.
Mix all ingreds well in a mixer. Pour into 2 large greased loaf pans.

Bake 40-50 minutes (till toothpick comes out clean)

**I used the "pumpkin pie" flavor, as I bought so many when the holidays were here. Today I'm making it again, using butterscotch. Vanilla would be good too, I bet.


----------



## BigDog (Mar 5, 2006)

It does sound good, and simple! I've always heard of banana bread being from scratch, and of course very tasty. This sounds good too. Problem is Mrs. Big Dog won't eat it, so I wind up with two loaves for me. I don't eat that much!

Thought: freeze a loaf? Would it work? How long, if so?


----------



## jkath (Mar 5, 2006)

I would imagine it would freeze very well, for at least a month or two nicely. I've always made it from scratch too, but was looking for a super quick recipe to use my too-ripe bananas on and didn't have much time. Also to keep in mind - this is really really moist (from the pudding).


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 5, 2006)

Dh's grandmother freezes her scratch recipe. Not sure for how long though.

Thanks for sharing this jkath. I love this stuff but can never get the scratch recipe to come out right. I love the idea of the pumkin flavor, IF I can find it.


----------



## Debbie (Mar 5, 2006)

)

**I used the "pumpkin pie" flavor, as I bought so many when the holidays were here. Today I'm making it again, using butterscotch. Vanilla would be good too, I bet.[/quote]

pumpkin pie flavor?   by jello brand?   I know I would never find that in Canada... but I have never seen that in America either... where did you get it and what brand?


----------



## jkath (Mar 5, 2006)

Pumpkin Pie flavor is from Jell-o brand. I saw it pop up in the stores around here in November. By January it was gone, but I'd bought many packages by then! I checked their website, but it doesn't show the item, possibly because it is a seasonal thing.

PS - when I made the butterscotch one today, I only used one box of the pudding and it came out good.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 5, 2006)

Sounds great jkath.


I freeze banana and zucchini bread too.  Never had a problem.
We even like the zucchini bread better after it's been frozen for awhile.


----------



## jkath (Mar 5, 2006)

I love keeping zuke and banana breads in the fridge, then slicing 2 cold slices and slathering butter between the two for sandwiches. aaaaaaaaaah!


----------

